# Cabelas Goose Down Underwear



## Deerman (Dec 15, 2005)

Has anybody tried Cabelas Goose Down Underwear? If so how is it or have you tried any type of goose down underwear?


----------



## 243Savage (Dec 15, 2005)

I've got some but not the Cabelas.  Unbelievable warmth but a little bulky sometimes.  Don't get wet in them though.  Seems like when on the birds, feathers repel water, when they insulate your underwear, they soak up water like a sponge and you'll have an agonizingly slow slosh back to the truck.


----------



## Raven (Dec 15, 2005)

It will burn you up, several weeks ago I had so much steam pouring off of me that I could hardly see. If it gets wet watch out though it gets cold quick.


----------



## NOYDB (Dec 15, 2005)

Deerman,  Down is really nice for keeping you warm like others have said. I just wouldn't want it for the first layer. You want something that wicks sweat away from your body.

I have a Cabelas down vest that I won't trade for anything.

Try some of the new Heatgear inner layers.


----------



## Ga-Spur (Dec 15, 2005)

They work really good when it gets down in the low 20's . Just wear something under them for a moisture layer and to keep your body oil's  from the down.  If it is raining wear a pair of laminated Gore-Tex pants .


----------

